

Study: 11% of Americans Think HTML Is an STD - omni_
http://time.com/12410/11-of-americans-think-html-is-an-std/

======
GotAnyMegadeth
I'm more surprised about this:

> 23% thought an “MP3″ was a “Star Wars” robot. It is actually an audio file.

I'm sure most people don't know what an MP3 actually is, but I would have
thought that they would know it's music related. I remember a teacher shouting
"Is that an MP3 I see in your pocket?!" and having to answer yes rather than
face the far worse consequences of correcting a teacher.

------
dpmarshall
If you think you've contracted HTML, you should really look into it...
[http://doifuckinghavehtml.com/](http://doifuckinghavehtml.com/)

------
ToastyMallows
> HTML is a programming language

Seems like the author doesn't know what it is either!

~~~
gavinpc
That's exactly what it is — if by "exactly" you mean "not exactly":

> 1 in every 9 Americans–or exactly 11%

